# Free business/marketing idea by Mark Cuban



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

I was reading the Mark Cuban blog. I hate the Mavericks, but he seems like an interesting guy (expect when he roots for the Mavs). Anyways I though I would share with you guys this blog post from him. 

A Free Business Idea For You blog maverick

I actually like the idea. What do you think?


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

not a bad idea


----------

